
How can I get this to Bezos? - perteraul
https://flippa.com/9021676-appmazon-com
======
perteraul
2AM here. Just finished a coffee & just thought of this domain. To my
surprise, it was free. Instant purchase and 3 minutes later it was on Flippa.

Mr. Bezos? :)

